# Dog ladder



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking for a dog ladder that is light weight, tried researching for previous posts, who makes the best dog ladder or ramp, thanks.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

http://getwag.com/

Made in the usa. Well made and not junk. Call him up he is very nice.


----------



## lucfoucault37 (Sep 26, 2014)

www.ebay.com/sch/*Ramps*-*Stairs*-/116389/i.html best for dog ramp.


----------



## Greg B. (Oct 9, 2013)

I just received one from canvasworksinc. Great quality.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Greg B. said:


> I just received one from canvasworksinc. Great quality.


​I agree. Great ramp.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Greg B. said:


> I just received one from canvasworksinc. Great quality.


I have one of these, and it is worth every penny.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Greg B. said:


> I just received one from canvasworksinc. Great quality.


We love ours and Duwayne is a gooddog guy too.


----------



## MWG (May 8, 2008)

GulfCoast said:


> I have one of these, and it is worth every penny.


How much is this ramp?? 

Thanks


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Canvas works Inc 763-675-2975. Minnesota based company


----------



## Greg B. (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the ramp is around $150.00


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

MWG said:


> How much is this ramp??
> 
> Thanks


Mine is the 60" model and was around $200 with shipping. Well worth the price.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Dec 7, 2014)

+1 Great product for the price



GulfCoast said:


> I have one of these, and it is worth every penny.


----------

